# Carbon kevlar downtube/bottom bracket guard



## mhaskell (Aug 25, 2004)

Finished building up my 2011 Epic Expert carbon. To protect the frame I installed a prototype carbon-kevlar downtube guard which was custom molded for my frame and wraps around the downtube. The pictures show the first prototype- It came out well and perfectly matches the contour of the frame. With a layer of kevlar sandwiched between two carbon layers the guard is super light and incredibly strong. The guard is held on by the two cable clamp bolts without any adhesive needed.

It will be going into production and will have even better fit and finish.


----------



## tzahik (Feb 5, 2011)

hi 
i have the superfly and i need a new carbon handelbar.
what do you have in your bike?
regards 
tzahi


----------



## eluv (Apr 22, 2005)

That is nice. Installed looks factory made.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

How'd you make that? Lay pre-preg right on the frame?

If impact protection is your goal, perhaps having it stand off a few mm with some foam weather stripping would add a lot of performance for very little weight.


----------



## nyrdrms (Nov 15, 2010)

*Trek top fuel downtube protector*

Hot off the press! Check out my public pics. 42grams, black polycarbonate. Super tough!


----------



## nyrdrms (Nov 15, 2010)

*Rock guard*

Bottom side view.


----------



## edm747 (Jan 19, 2007)

+1


@dam said:


> If impact protection is your goal, perhaps having it stand off a few mm with some foam weather stripping would add a lot of performance for very little weight.


If for preventing scratches on the downtube, you might want to put some double-sided adhesive tape along the inner edge to prevent sand and dirt to accumulate in between the frame and shield. Or else, the sand will act as a grinding compound and eat away throught the paint finish from inside. Just a thought.


----------



## nyrdrms (Nov 15, 2010)

*New version for the minimalist!*

Two new versions wtih great protection. Debri behind the protector doesn't seem to be an issue. It can accumilate but it is removable for periodic cleaning. No tape to come loose, just unbolt and clean.
Larger version = 35g @ $20 ea 
Small version = 21g @ $15 ea.

2 stainless steel bolts included


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

how exactly does that attach to the bike? i know with screws but what are the screws screwed into? waterbottle cage standoffs?


----------



## nyrdrms (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, Trek Top Fuel has bottle cage standoffs which double as cable routing mounts if you choose to route cables outside the frame instead of internal routing.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice job! I'd recommend on the full coverage version you widen the BB shell area on the NDS to cover it entirely. Some of my frame's hardest hits have been to the BB shell just at the non-drive side edge.


----------



## xcmrx (Oct 17, 2011)

very nice craftsmanship on the carbon protector! plan on making one thats somewhat universal?


----------



## thortiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Great !!!


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Why not just get a large/extra large wrap around chain stay protector and wrap that around the downtube?


----------



## Skippy_S (Nov 4, 2011)

That carbon one at the top is beautiful!


----------



## pulledunder (Dec 5, 2011)

that carbon looks clean


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

good looking guards


----------



## DigitalDJ (Jan 3, 2012)

That is pretty badass.


----------



## firetrainer1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## nyrdrms (Nov 15, 2010)

Fuel EX GUARDZILLA!


----------



## cj7jeep (Dec 14, 2014)

How can I get one for my epic. Quality looks top notch.


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Send a PM to cytoe - he does them for Santa Cruz and niner and ibis bikes - if he's done one for an epic, my understanding is he will have the design for it ( not listed on his classified add though)


----------



## nyrdrms (Nov 15, 2010)

*Latest guards*

cj7jeep: I currently don't have one for the epic. Most of my concentration has been for the Santa Cruz bikes and a couple of Trek. I don't think many of the Epics have downtube bottle cage bolts and I just don't like double stick tape to hold the guard on. I doubt I will make one for the epic (al or carbon).


----------

